# Pop up Campers?



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

First off my wife and I are entertaining the idea of buying a camper before next summer. It would be myself, wife and 2 boys camping (2 and 10) Occasionally my mom and dad would come also. After talking to couple people at work who have had both bumper pull campers and fifth wheels they have said next camper they buy will be a pop up. Is there a great pop up camper I should definitely look at? I have both a gas and diesel truck that would be towing it. What is a good comfortable size in the pop up world? I'll be looking at both new and used. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I would advise renting one for a weekend 1st. My BIL had a brand new pop up, which we stayed in many times and I now have a 24 ft hard side bumper pull. I much prefer the hard side. Among other things, pop ups are like a tent as far as outside noise, and require more time to set up. plus, I like being able to get in and out of mine while it's at storage.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I had a pop up many years ago and it was a maintenance hog. Cold in the winter and hot in the summer and always smelled musty. For the cost of a new pop up, you can buy a nice used 5th wheel that is easier to pull, has more room, more comfort amenities, and you can actually heat and cool it, making it usable year round. With 4 people using it, buy the largest that you can afford. Good luck and happy camping.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

For you, wife, and kids for a long weekend in mild weather...a pop up, maybe. In hot summer weather for more than 2-3 days a pop up will be miserable. Add grandpa and grandma and it won't work. Find a 21-24ft. bumper pull travel trailer at PPL.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

We bought a Casita few months ago and like it! It's light and easy to tow and clean up (fiberglass). Drawback: maybe not enough space for four! If you like to get one, get one with a bunk bed for the boys.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

We were tent campers that got to a point where laying on the ground in Summer heat and rain was something our bodies no longer looked forward to. We started out looking at pop-ups, but ended up going with a small hard side teardrop...but there are only 2 of us.

In our search there were many good things about pop-ups: 
Used prices can be a bargain (craigslist), lots of room for the size when opened up, easy to store at most homes saving storage expenses, easy to tow with a variety of vehicles. 

Downside of pop-ups---set up and take down time, you cannot get inside unless it is open which is a bummer if traveling and want to use the bathroom or get something from the fridge/take a nap, etc...lots of moving parts.
Some parks do not allow soft sided campers (bear country).
Musty, folding up when raining, drying out when home....leaks and cracks in hard roof structure.

Buying a recent model, slightly used is a smart move regardless of pop-up or hard side....depreciation really hits the first owner generally.

Buy something smaller / lighter than your maximum tow weight. It's no fun towing something your vehicle struggles to get going and stop. Go as simple as possible, leaves more time for fun, and less things to repair. Buy some good tires as the OEM tires are usually junk.

Hope this helps...let us know what you find!


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

I was tent guy until about age 40 when I decided sleeping on the ground was stupid. Bought a pop-up and regretted it. Having to put it up wet only to get it out again and dry it out was my biggest complaint. 

2 to 3 days max then everyone gets miserable. Even a small hard side camper is better than a pop up.

Just my opinion.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

I got into my 1st camper, a pop up, this year. Does fine but not as nice a stay as others have mentioned BUT...I store it in my garage so no monthly storage fee, load my kayaks on top, pull it with anything (even a 4 banger motor). The set up is not an issue at all, 15 min max. The A/C will freeze you and a small electric heater keeps it nice an toasty down to 40. Cheap to buy and holds resale OK. The only issue I see for you is accomodating 6 people...you'd need alot bigger than a 24'er IMHO A 12' box pop up would be your go to size


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

When I was looking at buying a trailer last year I originally wanted a hard side trailer, but talked myself out of it due to storage cost. I bought a used cheap 2008 Palomino pop up its something like 23' when open, has two queen bunk ends and the table fold down to "bed" for a kid .. no adult could sleep on that also is equipped with AC/heat/stove/indoor and outdoor â€œshowerâ€/cassette toilet/water heater and plenty of lighting itâ€™s a fairly well equipped pop up for 2008. 

The positives to a pop up for me are 2 things: 
1. its cheap/free to store in the garage 
2. better than a tent.
The many downside include but not limited to: 
1. Its hot in the summer until about midnight in that thing then it will freeze you out until the sun comes up.
2. Cold in the winter/no pleasant. 
3. it takes about 30min to get it set up with the door installed/bunks out/Velcro where it should be then you still have to drag all of your **** out of the truck and put it into the camper. 
4. Its not sealed off bugs/ants can still get inside easily so your food items like bread/chips canâ€™t be left in the camper, I even tried to put them in a sealed container but still had problems after a few days. 
5. mine is equipped with the cassette toilet/shower combo ... for me being 6' 3" that shower is a joke and gets water everywhere and the toilet is only good for #1 and you still got to drag it out and empty it often ... I think it holds something like 3 gallons. 
6. The sink situation on my at least always has a leak issue and its very small cannot wash dishes very well at all. 
7. and you really should not cook in it. 

I have had four adults and one kid sleep in mine for a three day weekend and it was not bad when everyone is in their bunk but if you had to sit inside due to weather it would be very uncomfortable, but it still is better than a tent. My plan is to sell after my last camping trip this year and find a hard sided bumper pull used from PPL for next year. So my recommendation if you plan to sleep that many people I would pass on the pop up and go straight to a hard sided trailer. Just my .02


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

Same as some of the other's, we also started with tents, pop up, bumper pull, and now retired and have a 40' fifth wheel. 
Personally I would pass on the pop up for the honest reasons stated by some of the other readers. A good and as new as you can afford bumper pull with a front bedroom, sofa and dining table/bed combo and possible a couple of bunk beds for the kids is what I would get. Hopefully you can store it at home and under a carport for cover and your set. There are good deals out there and just get the best you can afford. You already have the pull power for it so your ahead of the game. Do your homework/research and try to stay away from that cheap axx plywood imitation flooring. Make sure it's the real plywood. The other stuff is not a repair if it gets water damage, its a replacement and that will be a big expense. Jayco brand use's real plywood.
Good Luck and happy camping.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Pop ups are for lower end tow vehicles and I agree with all of the above detracting comments. Find a hard side. preferably with a bigger bathroom & you will not be disappointed.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Had a pop up.. PITA. Now we have a Sportsman KZ 240 bumper pull and never going back. Go get you a good travel trailer/fifth wheel especially since you have the truck to pull it. Check out Terry Vaughn RV. Ron Hoover is ridiculous


----------



## journeyman12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I just bought a 2017 26' Jayco BH but we still have our 20' hybrid. It's kinda the best of both worlds. Hard sided with 2 large tent pop outs. Its super lightweight, as far as towing and a breeze to set up. We just out grew it but we love it for short trips here and there with just me and the lil lady. You may consider something like that.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I am going against the grain. I've owned 2 pop-ups. Purchased both new.

The first one (1993?) was a small box Flagstaff. The A/C would freeze you out in the summer and the propane furnace would keep it very toasty in the winter. We drugged that camper all over the country putting in hundreds of nights over the years. Easy to tow, easy to store and hardly ever a repair or maintenance. Then I sold it for almost what I paid (2004).

Three kids later we purchased a large Jayco (designer 12f3). One piece fiberglass/gel coated roof, slide out; it is very nice. We had to upgrade to a 15k A/C unit to keep the temp comfortable in 100 temperatures. I have had some issues with the lift system (lifetime warranty) and the dealer's competence.

Still, I don't think the setup and take down is a big deal. I can do it myself in less than 15 minutes. Easy towing and being able to keep it at home are worth it to me.


----------

